#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  看板異動公告區

## J.C.

2010年1月25日，新版面

----------


## J.C.

2010年2月11日，主題樂園區與一般討論區部份版面異動。
包含 移動版面順序 / 版名或版面描述修改 / 更改為子版面。
請會員們多加注意新的版面位置，可能有不習慣之處，感謝支持與配合。

----------

